# Blue Screen Of Death and subsequent related problems!!



## urfparts (Dec 2, 2010)

OS-XP pro...After finding the BSOD and trying the suggested methods of booting from CD, recovery console and starting in safe mode with command prompt, here are my problems.
In recovery console I can get to "repair' by hitting "R" and it seems to go fine until it gets to the "Examining startup Environment" and then just hangs there.
So I tried starting in safe mode with command prompt. As soon as I get the windows XP proffesional selection and hit enter the screen spits out data by I get no flashing cursor to even enter a prompt.
This is a 1 1/2 year old Dell Vostro 220. Please HELP


----------



## Sygma13 (Dec 2, 2010)

On the bsod Copy down the long string of 0x000blahblah and google that string. It should at least point you in a better direction if it's a hardware, software or memory issue.


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

There are a huge, huge number of potential causes for the symptoms you are experiencing. My knee-jerk Microsoft canned response is to go into the Recovery Console and try fixboot C:, fixmbr and bootcfg /default

The reality, though, is you should make it your objective to copy the data off your laptop (if you can) and do a format+reinstall of XP.

I'd start by running a hard drive diagnostic test, if only to make sure that a failing drive isn't what got you into this situation in the first place. (Hard drives can absolutely fail within 1 1/2 years, particularly Hitachi's which are common in Dells.)

Download the CD Image for Hitachi DFT. Simply burn the ISO to CD using your burner of choice, then boot your laptop from the CD and run an extended test. I would not proceed on any repair attempt unless it passes that test... then we can go from there.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

RedHelix said:


> I'd start by running a hard drive diagnostic test, if only to make sure that a failing drive isn't what got you into this situation in the first place. (Hard drives can absolutely fail within 1 1/2 years, particularly Hitachi's which are common in Dells.)


"It's never a question as to 'IF' a HDD will fail, it's simply 'when'...."

DangerMouse


----------

